# Texas Cichlid not Eating



## sarahgs001 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey ya'll, I just joined today as I got a new texas cichlid yesterday. He has been in the tank less than 24 hrs. so I am not terribly worried yet about him not eating as he's probably still adjusting, but he looks hungry and is already searching the tank for food. I tried to feed him sinking pellets and he was not interested at all, the pet store I got him from said that he was a surrender and not from their stock, so I'm assuming his previous owner either fed him floating or live food. The problem is, I don't have access to floating cichlid foods at this time (only general tropical fish foods) and the only live foods I have are a singular feeder goldfish and some earthworms; both of which I know are really fatty and may carry parasites. Any tips on how to get him to eat the pellets? Also, I have heard that you can feed them other meats and vegetables such as chicken, ham, and peas in moderation if prepared the right way, is this true? And if so, how should I prepare them? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!

I wouldn't feed meats because they dirty the water. You can feed chickpeas. A lot of people do that.

Keep giving him pellets, just in small amounts. Suck up any pellets he doesn't eat, after 20-30 minutes, so they don't decompose. Eventually he will get hungry enough to start eating them.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Earthworms cannot carry any pathogens that would affect a fish. Probably one of the best live foods for larger predators. I would not feed regular meat to a fish, it can cause digestive problems.

I wouldn't worry about trying to feed him for at least three days. Some fish take food right away, but a lot don't. Have a little patience.


----------



## markwn (Dec 23, 2019)

I do not give worms to fish.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Never have I feed worms in my fish tank.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

isabellamor said:


> Never have I feed worms in my fish tank.





markwn said:


> I do not give worms to fish.


I think I feel sorry for your fish. Earthworms are not appropriate for vegetarian fish like Mbuna, but _Herichthys _are mostly predatory. It is a high protein food, so certainly not an every day diet. More like a weekly treat, or something to entice a hesitant eater. But they are not fatty, almost the exact opposite. Overfeeding them will make your fish fat though! I have even chopped up a worm to feed smaller fishes, such as some Tetras, Gobies, and SA Dwarf Cichlids.

I had a breeding pair of Jaguar Cichlids that I could trigger a spawning just by giving the female a big, juicy nightcrawler. Because the worms are terrestrial, they do not carry any pathogens that could infect fish, unlike the minor risk from Blackworms or _Tubifex_.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Mr Chromedome said:


> isabellamor said:
> 
> 
> > Never have I feed worms in my fish tank.
> ...


When I lived in the northeast US I used to feed my SA tank (Oscars, Jack Dempseys, etc) night crawlers as an occasional treat. Fish love them.


----------

